# anyone buy from From BigValueInc M for $399



## martinc (Apr 14, 2013)

There is a post that says something like "From BigValueInc
BigValueInc via eBay is selling the Canon EOS M w/22mm f/2 STM kit for $399 brand new. You can still choose which color you’d like, as black, red, silver and white are all available."

has anyone purchased from these guys? I have a significant trip in a couple of months and am reluctant to lug my 5Dii and gear around. Alternatively, how much better is this going to be than my iphone5? That thing take a decent photo/video and is sure is handy.


----------



## Random Orbits (Apr 14, 2013)

I got a 5D through them last Christmas, and I was happy with what I got at the price that I got it. This promotion is a clear grey import that BVI would warranty themselves. For that price it might be worth the hassle if something fails.

I don't know about the iphone 5, but I use the iPad 3, and I'd rather have a APS-C sensor with fast glass than that indoors. Outdoors and in good light, it difference isn't as large. I do like the idea of EOS-M being able to use EF lenses with an adapter. I might consider it more when gen 2 comes out.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 14, 2013)

They are not a authorized dealer, they are a liquidator and buy cameras from various sources on the spot market. Technically, there is no Canon warranty for this type of sale, so you would have to go back to Big value and hope they will have any problems fixed.

Some have found obviously used cameras, or missing parts / paperwork which indicates that there might be a few returns in the mix. Most are happy to save money and get a good value.

Use a credit card so you can file a chargeback if there is a serious issue that cannot be resolved.


----------



## bigal1000 (Apr 18, 2013)

GOOD LUCK!


----------



## RGF (Apr 18, 2013)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> They are not a authorized dealer, they are a liquidator and buy cameras from various sources on the spot market. Technically, there is no Canon warranty for this type of sale, so you would have to go back to Big value and hope they will have any problems fixed.
> 
> Some have found obviously used cameras, or missing parts / paperwork which indicates that there might be a few returns in the mix. Most are happy to save money and get a good value.
> 
> Use a credit card so you can file a chargeback if there is a serious issue that cannot be resolved.



I have never had Canon ask where I purchased an item when I send it for repair, either under warranty or otherwise.


----------

